# [solved] Problem with vncserver

## PhoenixStarEclipse

It looks that this step is not actually necessary.

----------------------------------------

I checked the wiki for vnc servers but I only found TigerVNC.

I followed the guide in

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/TigerVNC

However, I failed when I was trying to start vncserver following this line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Services
> 
> OpenRC
> ...

 

Why don't I have the service vnc? I think I didn't miss the 'server' USE flag when installing tigervnc.

Here are some of my config files that may matter:

/etc/portage/package.use/net-misc

```

net-misc/tigervnc server

# required by media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0::gentoo

>=media-libs/phonon-4.9.0 qt5

# required by kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.8.6::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kauth-5.29.0-r1::gentoo[policykit]

# required by kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kio-5.29.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kparts-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konsole-16.12.3::gentoo

# required by konsole (argument)

>=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1 qt5

# required by kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.29.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kio-5.29.0-r1::gentoo[kwallet]

# required by kde-frameworks/kparts-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konsole-16.12.3::gentoo

# required by konsole (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.2-r1 icu

# required by media-libs/phonon-4.9.0::gentoo[vlc]

# required by kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kio-5.29.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kparts-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konsole-16.12.3::gentoo

# required by konsole (argument)

>=media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0 qt5

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.2-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konsole-16.12.3::gentoo

# required by konsole (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.40-r1 pcre16

# required by kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.29.0::gentoo[dbus]

# required by kde-frameworks/kio-5.29.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kparts-5.29.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/konsole-16.12.3::gentoo

# required by konsole (argument)

>=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3_pre20160218 qt5

```

/home/phoenixeclipse/.vnc/xstartup

```

#!/bin/sh

unset SESSION_MANAGER

unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS

#exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

exec /home/phoenixeclipse/.xinitrc

```

/etc/conf.d/tigervnc

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/tigervnc

# Specify the user(s) Xvnc(1) should be run for. The syntax is: "username:display".

# example: "DISPLAYS="foo:1 bar:2" You can specify more users separated by space.

# DISPLAYS="myuser:1"

DISPLAYS="phoenixeclipse:1"

# Specify any of vncserver(1) and Xvnc(1) options. See the respective man pages for more information.

# VNC_OPTS=""

```

----------

